# Horse Manure



## erikaharmony

Does anyone know of a place i can call in the Milton, Ontario or Guelph, Ontario area to get my horse manure picked up? Because google isn't working and asking people around my area hasnt helped either.

Thanks!


----------



## Rowzy

Well, I don't know about your area specifically but a lot of people around here post their manure for free on craigslist. Avid gardeners pick it up by the truckload!


----------



## ElizabethM

I list my manure on Craigslist for free. Last year I never had enough for everyone that wanted it, but this year I have't had it as good. I actually had someone e-mail me today asking if I would send them a picture of the manure. Really? A picture? :shock:


----------



## krissy3

how nice to have people WANT your manuer... I have to scoop it into a trailer (not horse trailer) and haul it to the compostplace down the mountain 20 min away...its a lot of work, and I do this every other month. YUCK ! and it kills my back, cool that you guys have someone that wants yours.


----------



## erikaharmony

Craigs list sounds like a good place to start! Thanks!

Haha I would be writers out by someone wanting to see the manure pile...

Man that's a lot of work! Hopefuly you can find someone one day!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## krissy3

erica thats a beautiful paint you have there. Yesterday i shoveled the maneur pile into the trailer, exercised the horses with doubble lines, removed stall mats and washed the varanda , and the mats AND trimmed 12 tiny hooves. I am beat today , I swear I am too old for this labor of love.:lol:


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

I win! People BUY mine  I resently got $100 for a trailer load.


----------



## PaintHorseMares

Here's another place besides craigslist that folks use.... The Freecycle Network


----------

